# Heat Transfer Vinyl: Do these work good?



## TheAtomicSoul (Feb 6, 2009)

Heat Transfer Vinyl: Do these work good? 

So, I've taken a step in the right direction and am running tests to see what material and shirts I want to go with. I've tried Fellers Fibron and like how it feels, but I'd like to spend a tad less on the materials as I like larger designs and logos. 

Has anyone used the following brands, and what do you think of them? 

Stahls / CAD-CUT ECONOPRINT Heat Transfer Material
Stahls / CAD-CUT SportFilm Lite Heat Transfer Material
Stahls / CAD-CUT Premium Plus Heat Transfer Material

Imprintables SPECTRA Cut II Heat Transfer Vinyl


Econoprint seems the cheapest, but can anyone vouch if its good and long lasting? 

Also, can anyone tell me what the Flock being used on "Eighty Eight" and "Helix" brand shirts is? They're button up shirts with a velvet like flock on them and I'm wondering if Stahls "CAD-CUT Thermo-FLOCK Heat Transfer Material" is the same. 


--------------------

Though not specific to the topic, can anyone tell me via PM where I can get Gildan Heavy Cotton shirts the cheapest? I've read a random price here and there, but the cheapest I can find is in a local retail store on sale for $2.50 each.


----------



## whoishe (Aug 22, 2012)

econo film cool... on imprintables.com, i normally choose the sprectra cut II... it presses with way more ease stays closer to the material than most ive tried.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have probably tested everything and ended up using Siser Easy Weed and Spectra Eco Film.....The other stuff is cheaper for a reason.....IMO they are not as good...


----------



## Redhead Jami (Jan 31, 2010)

Sister easy weed is our favorite. I won't use anything else. Also Sanmar is where we buy most our t's and a local wholesaler.


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

For your t-shirts check out DELTA Delta Apparel | Blank T-shirts | Buy Wholesale Tee Shirts For your heat transfer materials check out FDC Thermal Advantage from CS Sign Supply Heat Transfer Films | FDC Graphic Films CS Sign Supply, Your online source for sign making supplies, software and equipment


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I just received some Stahls Cad-Color Express Print this morning.
Will try out later today.

Started to buy Spectra Cut II but their high shipping cost run me off.


----------



## TheAtomicSoul (Feb 6, 2009)

rturner381 said:


> For your t-shirts check out DELTA Delta Apparel | Blank T-shirts | Buy Wholesale Tee Shirts


They're higher then what I bought from a retail store locally. DX


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

TheAtomicSoul said:


> They're higher then what I bought from a retail store locally. DX


That is because their wholesale prices do not show up until you set-up an account and log in....


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

royster13 said:


> That is because their wholesale prices do not show up until you set-up an account and log in....


+1 rosyster13 whew! I was starting to scratch my head in bewilderment. Great catch on wholesale vs. retail


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

TheAtomicSoul said:


> Stahls / CAD-CUT ECONOPRINT Heat Transfer Material


Good but on the heavy side.



TheAtomicSoul said:


> Stahls / CAD-CUT SportFilm Lite Heat Transfer Material


I really like the SportFilm Lite but it's not recommended for layering but otherwise it's my preference.



TheAtomicSoul said:


> Stahls / CAD-CUT Premium Plus Heat Transfer Material


I tried it when it first came out and didn't like it at all. No tack and very difficult ro weed without pulling the vinyl loose. Gave it another try last week in white, red and black. 

Both the red and white were great. Low tack but easy to weed and no problems. IMHO the black was junk. Anything smaller than a 6" letter would not weed easily or cleanly.

Called the vendor and they told us it might have been old stock and they had no more black in stock.

Went with Easyweed as a replacement. It's also a good choice for layering.


----------

